# The top player in the boys 2005 DA might just be a girl



## justneededaname (Jun 13, 2017)

http://urbanpitch.com/urban-spotlight-olivia-moultrie-11-year-old-phenom-whos-shaping-american-youth-soccer/

I was wondering where she was going to end up since TFA doesn't have a U13 academy. When I talked to her parents at MIC they did not know yet. This article says maybe LAG or LAFC boys academy. If so, good luck. I am looking forward to watching her play. I will be sure to bring my DD to watch anytime my son plays her team.


----------



## Wez (Jun 13, 2017)

Very cool!  So nobody knows where she landed?  Be interesting to see if she keeps up with the boys through puberty.


----------



## BJ18 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Very cool!  So nobody knows where she landed?  Be interesting to see if she keeps up with the boys through puberty.


She showed up to LAFC tryouts with a Legends backpack.  So, who knows?  LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 14, 2017)

She has been seen training at Beach Girls DA many times and just played with Legends DA a few weeks ago at the Legends Showcase.


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 14, 2017)

@chargerfan But I thought Legends used no guests...
Too soon? Jk jk


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 14, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> @chargerfan But I thought Legends used no guests...
> Too soon? Jk jk


Too funny!!! Did they give her a free backpack for helping them win games??


----------

